# The INTJ's Field Guide To NFs.



## MissJordan

If you don’t understand how this works, just click on the type you want to learn about. That’ll take you to the post which contains what I believe to be the most important stuff that PerC has to offer on that type.

*INFP
ENFP
INFJ
ENFJ*

*About the NF.*



Don't get this thread stickied

*Back to the main thread*


----------



## MissJordan

*NFs*
Just some good ol’ information on NFs that I’m not bothered to sort 

http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/45814-feelers-blind-neutrality.html
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/46677-do-feelers-annoy-you-real-life.html
http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temperament-forum-dreamers/35020-most-nf-guys-girly.html 
http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temp...407-nf-ever-really-sure-about-their-type.html
http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temperament-forum-dreamers/46325-visual-represenation-nf-vs-nt.html
http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temperament-forum-dreamers/45292-what-makes-you-fall-love-person.html
http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temp...why-i-am-sad-maybe-someone-else-has-felt.html
http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temperament-forum-dreamers/44409-tness-envy-among-nfs.html
http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temperament-forum-dreamers/44136-infj-enfp-discuss-being-nfs.html
http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temperament-forum-dreamers/44094-how-do-you-feelers-feel.html


----------



## MissJordan

*INFPs*
The INFP; depressed, profound and a little crazy. So, therefore the INTJ should get along brilliantly with them. Well, here are the listings, you can decide:

*INTJ and the INFP.
*http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/16276-intj-asks-help-understanding-infp.html 
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/1061-what-pisses-you-off-about-intjs.html
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/10939-intj-infp-what-about-two.html 
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/10707-intj-i-love-you.html 
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/43211-what-aggravates-you-about-infps.html 
http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/46459-child-like-wonder-infps.html

*INFPs in their natural habitat.
*http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/45801-world-trap.html
http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/30998-when-last-time-you-cried-why.html
http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/45690-how-interact-infp-whos-made-huge-mistake.html
http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/39670-infp-villains.html
http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/45783-what-your-ideal-profession-s-child.html
http://personalitycafe.com/infp-for...things-you-think-about-during-normal-day.html
http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/557-where-do-infps-belong.html
http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/4065-infp-whats-your-ideal-fictional-character.html
http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/45411-enough-enough.html

*INFPs on sex and relationships.
*http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/9368-infps-sex.html
http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temp...ates-empathy-mysticism-authenticity-love.html 

*Side-notes on INFPs.
*http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/46018-infps-their-self-absorption.html
http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/45583-what-best-way-understand-infp.html
http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/45648-conformity.html
http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/4409-can-infps-live-without-daydreaming.html


----------



## MissJordan

*ENFP*
The relationship between the INTJ and the ENFP catches your eyes, eh?
Sharing only one (two, if you want to be technical) function, the ENFPs have some sort of way of bypassing our emotional defences much like I bypassed those to your email account (“Enlarge your penis”? HA!). So, whether you’re an ENFP looking to learn more about us, or a fellow INTJ that can stomach the ENFPs constant need for love and attention, these are the listing for the ENFPs: 

*INTJs and the ENFP.
*http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-forum-inspirers/44159-do-intjs-really-love-us.html 
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/22132-famous-intj-enfp-relationship.html 
http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-forum-inspirers/16874-compatibility.html 

*ENFPs on their natural habitat.
*http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-forum-inspirers/15598-okay-enfps-lets-talk-about-sex.html 
http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-forum-inspirers/45442-you-happy-being-enfp.html 
http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-forum-inspirers/8901-any-happily-married-enfps.html
http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-forum-inspirers/14867-enfp-loneliness.html 

*ENFP’s on sex and relationships.
*http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-for...-what-do-you-consider-ideal-relationship.html 
http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-for...omen-personality-type-you-attracted-most.html 
http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-for...nfps-like-make-out-more-than-other-types.html
http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-for...s-relationships-anyone-else-have-problem.html

*Side-notes on ENFPs
*http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-forum-inspirers/43858-obsession-hugs.html 
http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-forum-inspirers/43655-please-help-me-understand-my-enfp-husband.html 
http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-forum-inspirers/38616-how-do-you-piss-off-enfp.html


----------



## MissJordan

*INFJ*
The INFJ in terms of functions are incredibly similar to the INTJ and yet so unmistakeably different. What exactly is it about the Feeling function that separates us so powerfully? I don’t know I’m not here to have a discussion; I’m just here to give you the listings for the INFJ:

*INTJs and INFJs.
*http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/47042-infj-mistaken-intj.html
http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/23824-infj-intj-difference-question.html

*INFJs in their natural habitat.
*http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/47008-infjs-marijuana.html
http://personalitycafe.com/infj-for...hysically-weak-but-my-mind-like-hercules.html
http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/41279-so-they-say-were-good-reading-people.html
http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/46516-astrology-personality-type-correlation.html
http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/4985-innocent-pure-infjs.html
http://personalitycafe.com/infj-for...ket-list-what-have-you-always-wanted-try.html
http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/28905-post-something-inspires-you.html
http://personalitycafe.com/infj-for...hen-feeling-uninspired-what-inspires-you.html
http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/46569-theories-why-there-so-few-ns.html
http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/45406-what-infj-hate-thread.html
http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/45822-how-do-you-escape-reality.html
http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/46171-what-does-gift-mean-infj.html

*INFJs on sex and relationships.
*http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/46487-what-do-you-like-hear.html

*Side-notes on INFJs
*http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/24588-infj-people-who-lie-them.html
http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/45977-when-last-time-you-cried.html
http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/46391-you-over-emotional-nerds.html
http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/7912-infjs-depression.html
http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/46752-infjs-not-interested-mbti.html


----------



## MissJordan

*ENFJ*
There doesn’t seem to be very many results for the ENFJ, and even less lurking their own forums (there’s about 6-10 posts on every thread), so there’s nothing I could find about the ENFJ and the INTJs, but here are the listings I did get:

*ENFJs in their natural habitat.
*http://personalitycafe.com/enfj-forum-givers/22306-what-do-you-think-about-other-types.html
http://personalitycafe.com/enfj-forum-givers/26002-wounded-enfj-when-mojo-up-left-building.html
http://personalitycafe.com/enfj-for...-enfjs-deal-depression-suicidal-thoughts.html
http://personalitycafe.com/enfj-forum-givers/11769-enfj-eyes.html
http://personalitycafe.com/enfj-forum-givers/24524-music-enfj-soul.html
http://personalitycafe.com/enfj-forum-givers/42590-finally-something-going-my-way-3-long.html
http://personalitycafe.com/enfj-forum-givers/40783-what-type-personalities-enfjs-attracted.html
http://personalitycafe.com/enfj-forum-givers/40809-help-enfj.html

*ENFJs on sex and relationships.
*http://personalitycafe.com/enfj-forum-givers/3001-enfjs-flirting.html
http://personalitycafe.com/enfj-forum-givers/25351-just-checking-if-these-traits-normal-enfjs.html

*Side-notes on ENFJs
*http://personalitycafe.com/enfj-forum-givers/25230-what-pisses-you-off-about-enfjs.html
http://personalitycafe.com/enfj-forum-givers/3001-enfjs-flirting.html
http://personalitycafe.com/enfj-forum-givers/25620-male-enfjs-entourage-female-friends.html
http://personalitycafe.com/enfj-for...friend-tells-me-she-feels-something-gone.html


----------



## hoom

Much thanks! Useful I'm sure.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

ooo very interesting compilation.


----------



## MissJordan

It looks so insignificant, now.

But it took aaaaages just to decide how to set it out, and learn the techniques to do so...


----------



## Mei

lol.... but but but.. I wanna CHAT with you, where our feelings flow...and our eyes connect... Oh, the moment is gone.  
Ok, ok, seriously, this is a nice summary page.


----------



## LeafStew

Heh, now you need an ISTJ or an ISFJ to keep the list of threads complete and up to date  

Interesting idea you got going though.


----------



## faeriegal713

This is awesome! I love what you've done and how you've gone about it. Thank you! 

And please stop by the INFP forum more often, your sarcasm and wit are a nice change of pace to the monotony we've got going on over there... ;-)


----------



## MissJordan

Mestarious said:


> Heh, now you need an ISTJ or an ISFJ to keep the list of threads complete and up to date
> 
> Interesting idea you got going though.


I'm an IXTJ, so I got the best of both intellectual worlds.

And it's impossible to edit posts after a certain timeframe, I believe.
So, unless I remake and add to the list each month or so or get some sort of mod-like ability...


----------



## Black Rabbit

Nicely done sir.


----------



## OrangeAppled

MisterJordan said:


> contains what I believe to be the most important stuff that PerC has to offer on that type.


Interesting concept, although I find some of your thread choices for representing each type odd...


----------



## pageofadiary

Nice. Thanks!


----------



## caramel_choctop

Holy shit, this is organised. 
Thanks for this - I'm trying to find out if I'm INFP or ISFP.


----------



## Jazer Strozier

wow i feel like this is going to be a good ride thanks for doing this


----------

